# Nautilus, Windows shares and YOU. Err... ME. [SOLVED]

## Drowsiness

Hi all.

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck in getting Nautilus to see windows shares (it sees the computers just fine, but not the shares on those machines)? Ever since installing Gnome 2.22.2, it has stopped working for me. I emerged everything with USE="samba" and what-not, but still no go here.

Any help appreciated and I -do- apologize in advance if this is the wrong forum for this.

Thanks!Last edited by Drowsiness on Sat Jun 14, 2008 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maliwik

To start, yes, you posted in the correct forum =)

As for your problem, have you installed and configured Samba correctly? If so, what does your /etc/samba/smb.conf file look like?

----------

## Drowsiness

Maliwik! You're here to rescue me again, eh?  :Very Happy: 

Anyhow... Samba is installed and running fine, I believe.

SMB.CONF

```

[global]

workgroup = home

wins support = yes

master=yes

```

That is all that I have in there. Should there be something else? It worked while setup like that when I had Gnome 2.20 installed.

----------

## Maliwik

 *Quote:*   

> Maliwik! You're here to rescue me again, eh? 

 

hehe   :Smile: 

For Samba, are the shares located on the Windows machine, your Linux machine, or one in between?

You also might want to take a look at these quick:

A Quick-n-dirty Samba Guide and Configuration Tutorial

Samba Configuration - Linux/Windows Connectivity

----------

## Drowsiness

The shares are located on the Windows machine.

Thanks for the links, I will do some reading now.  :Smile: 

----------

## Drowsiness

While the links were kinda good to read, they didn't solve the problem. =/

It's a weird problem, however. I can see the windows shares on one machine, but not the other (I have 3 in total, this linux box and two XP boxes). So strange.

----------

## Maliwik

Hmm, judging from how nothing has changed with the configuration and how it worked with a previous version of Gnome, it may be on Gnome's end. Is there any Samba configuration utility with Gnome? (I don't know as I don't run Gnome at all)

----------

## Drowsiness

My samba configuration tool is nano  :Very Happy: 

As for one coming with Gnome... I don't think so. I've looked and don't see anything to configure Samba with.

----------

## Maliwik

When you had the previous version of Gnome, was it on Gentoo or another distro; if it was on Gentoo, did you build it the same exact way as you did the previous version? 

Also, can you access the windows box from Gentoo with smbclient? It may be a Gnome problem specifically if you can see it with the smbclient. If you can't, then it's something wrong with either your Samba configuration or your LAN settings.

----------

## Drowsiness

 *Maliwik wrote:*   

> When you had the previous version of Gnome, was it on Gentoo or another distro; if it was on Gentoo, did you build it the same exact way as you did the previous version? 

 

Yes, it was on Gentoo. And it was built the exact same way I built the previous version

 *Quote:*   

> Also, can you access the windows box from Gentoo with smbclient? It may be a Gnome problem specifically if you can see it with the smbclient. If you can't, then it's something wrong with either your Samba configuration or your LAN settings.

 

No, smbclient won't connect. I get this error: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

It's just odd to me.

----------

## GNUtoo

mabe gnome remembered a wrong password and windows is setup in such way that it requires a username and a password to see the shares

try smbclient -L //computer

remplace computer by the windows computer

----------

## Drowsiness

This is sort of fixed...

What I had to do was enable simple file sharing on the XP machine and now the shares show up in Nautilus. The only thing now is that it's asking for a password and username to access the shares and nothing I enter works. Even using smbpasswd to add users to Samba doesn't work.

I will count this as solved and mark it as such. Thanks for the help folks.  :Smile: 

----------

